# Erfolgsmeldung Premium-SMS-Spam 83200 / 23470 / 33399



## SMS-Geschädigter (27 Oktober 2008)

Hallo miteinander,

darf ich hier auch eine Erfolgsmeldung loswerden... Hintergrund siehe Beitrag: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...oene/38751-sms-spam-von-84845-22553-a-12.html
Und natürlich viele ähnliche Beiträge wegen ständig wechselnder Premium-SMS-Nummern bei diesen Abzockefirmen.

Zitat ______________


> Mail von heute 27.10.2008 von der Bundesnetzagentur:
> Ihre Nachricht vom: 26.08.2008
> Unser Zeichen: EB164080
> 
> ...



Das war unter anderm durch querlesen in vielen Foren-Beiträge möglich - Danke für die nützlichen Infos. Ich habe der Bundesnetzagentur übrigens eine sekundengenau Protokollierung der eingegangenen SMS-Spams zukommen lassen.

Zur Info: mir wurden die abgebuchten 1,99 weder von meinem Handy-Netzbetreiber 1&1 noch vom Betreiber der abgeschalteten Rufnummern zurückerstattet!

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Erfolgsmeldung Premium-SMS-Spam 83200 / 23470 / 33399*



SMS-Geschädigter schrieb:


> mir wurden die abgebuchten 1,99 weder von meinem Handy-Netzbetreiber 1&1 noch vom Betreiber der abgeschalteten Rufnummern zurückerstattet!
> Gruß Ulf


Wo ist also der Erfolg genau, wenn die Nummern zwei Monate nach Deiner Beschwerde ohne (erkennbare) weitere Konsequenzen abgeschaltet wurden?



> Sollten mir erneut Verstöße gegen das Telekommunikationsgesetz wegen einer missbräuchlichen Nutzung *dieser Rufnummern* bekannt werden, werde ich weitere Maßnahmen nach dem TKG ergreifen.


wenn also mit den gesperrten Nummern weiter Schindluder getrieben wird, gibt es weitere Maßnahmen. Wenn man aber eine andere Nummer verbrennt, passiert nichts. Und der Schaden für die Betrieber lässt sich auch beziffern: 0,00 Euro.
Das ist Abschreckung mit dem Wattestäbchen.

Was aber das ALLERSCHLIMMSTE ist: Im Gegensatz zur sonst üblichen Nullreaktion ist das tatsächlich ein relativer Erfolg :wall:

Apropos:


SMS-Geschädigter schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> darf ich hier auch eine Erfolgsmeldung loswerden... Hintergrund siehe Beitrag:
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...oene/38751-sms-spam-von-84845-22553-a-12.html



Lies mal hier
http://www.computerbetrug.de/nachri...ium-sms-deutlich-mehr-beschwerden-ueber-spam/



> Missbraucht werden den Meldungen zufolge unter anderem die Premium-SMS-Nummern 22553, 33055, 33633 und 84845.


Saschas beitrag ist vom


> *21.06.2006* 11:45 Alter: 2 Jahre



Die 84845 tauchte schon 2005 auf
http://www.mobilfunk-talk.de/699-hilfe-bei-spam-durch-premium-sms-nummern.html



> 84845 Materna Voßkuhle 37, 44141 Dortmund
> Tel.: 018050550020, Email: [email protected]
> 
> -> Untervermietung an: Infos GmbH, Rauhe Horst 95b, 26127 Oldenburg
> Tel.: 01163/8838***, Ansprechperson: Herr T***


Den Herrn T* kennen wir sogar noch viel länger...
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=21684&highlight=%2Ah%E4ndereib%2A#post21684

Auch die ICSTIS kannte den, bzw. die Inphos (von der "AKU GmbH" und Easybilling ganz zu schweigen)
http://www.phonepayplus.org.uk/business/adjudications/search.asp?cmd=3&id=252

Die dort kritisierte Seite wurde zuvor von der Firma "Matlock" betrieben

Ach ja, weil da "Materna" auftaucht... Dort war der Herr T "account manager", bevor er Gesellschafter der Inphos wurde.
Es gibt auch noch die Morecon. Gehört auch noch in T's Tüte getütet (=easybilling + inphos)

Dies nur als Beispiele, wie sehr sich diese Leute von Wattestäbchen auf den rechten Weg zurück treiben lassen. Es ist eine ewige Groteske.


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Erfolgsmeldung Premium-SMS-Spam 83200 / 23470 / 33399*

83200 & 23470 & 33399: Flirtchat/Sextreffen - Antispam e.V.

"Hi ich bekomme seit gestern auch von 83200 sms das nervt langsam" (30.12.*2007*)


			
				Bundesnetzagentur schrieb:
			
		

> Die Rufnummern wurden zum 16.10.2008 abgeschaltet...
> ...Wir hoffen, Ihnen damit weitergeholfen zu haben.


Ich weiß nicht recht...


----------



## SMS-Gschädigter (29 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Erfolgsmeldung Premium-SMS-Spam 83200 / 23470 / 33399*

Hallo,

ok, da hast du natürlich recht... das ist eine unendliche Geschichte. Solange es diese Möglichkeiten des Mißbrauchs überhaupt gibt, werden diese *Service-Dienstleister* auch maximale Ernergie in die Weiterentwicklung ihrer SMS-Chat-Systeme etc. stecken. Außer es wird technisch unmöglich gemacht oder unter Strafe gestellt. Und dann... fällt denen garantiert in kurzer Zeit was neues ein, es geht ja nun nicht ums *Dienstleisten* sondern ums *Abrechnen*. 

Na wenigstens ein minimaler Erfolg - drei Nummern weniger von einer langen Liste ...
Gruß von Ulf


----------

